# "lockout" light on firebird 85/115 oil burner



## johnnyg (20 Aug 2008)

HI,

How do you fix a "lockout" light on firebird 85/115 oil burner, i presume because the oil dropped too low it came on as a safety mechanism, but we got a refill and the light is still there. when we opened the unit there are no reset buttons..any help greatly appreciated as we can't get it to work.


----------



## davidoco (20 Aug 2008)

Not wanting to state the obvious but the light doubles as a reset button


----------



## jhegarty (20 Aug 2008)

Press the light to reset, if that don't work you need to bleed the line the remove any airlocks...


----------



## Welfarite (20 Aug 2008)

Press the light to reset. Even if it is airlocked, it should try and run for a few seconds befoere "locking out" again. If this happens, then you are in to bleeding the line to get rid of air bubbles until oil freeflows again without interruption.


----------



## johnnyg (20 Aug 2008)

cheers..will try that, not used to working with oil burners. The oil line feeds into a bulb mechanism at the side and another line  goes into the boiler from this, there is oil half way up on this bulb, but there is no way opening it. there is a turnscrew which i have twisted but with no luck..


----------



## johnnyg (20 Aug 2008)

if i have to bleed the line, it is a diy job or a plumbers job


----------



## Welfarite (20 Aug 2008)

Did you reset the button? what happened? Loads of info


----------



## jhegarty (20 Aug 2008)

johnnyg said:


> if i have to bleed the line, it is a diy job or a plumbers job



diy... its just a screw you need to turn on the side of the burner until oil starts to drip...


----------



## johnnyg (20 Aug 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Press the light to reset. Even if it is airlocked, it should try and run for a few seconds befoere "locking out" again. If this happens, then you are in to bleeding the line to get rid of air bubbles until oil freeflows again without interruption.


 
no the light does not act as a reset button, we have a tiger loop installed ie buld mechanism

its a super Q firebird model


----------



## DavyJones (20 Aug 2008)

jhegarty said:


> diy... its just a screw you need to turn on the side of the burner until oil starts to drip...



The screw you talk of, is it a flat head type? This is to set burner pressure and is not to be touched.

When you press the reset button, does the burner try and fire?

You shouldn't have to bleed the line if you have a tiger loop fitted.


----------



## johnnyg (20 Aug 2008)

i can't find the reset button and its not the red light either


----------



## chris20051 (20 Aug 2008)

post a picture with the front off the boiler so we can see your reset button?


----------



## DavyJones (20 Aug 2008)

IS it an indoor boiler (kitchen etc)?
When you take of the front cover can you see the burner, its down low. It may have a biggish red cover on it. Remove the cover, you should see a white rectangle
 box. on the front of this box there should be a red reset push in switch.


----------



## chris20051 (20 Aug 2008)

www.*firebird*.ie/inst*all*ation/SYSTEM-MANUAL.pdf 

see page 13 on this document, is yours the same???


----------

